# T3 And T4 after sugery?



## skalls (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a total thyroidectomy 3 years ago. I have been on 100mcg of Synthroid since. I found a new doc who wanted to check some things. He said my T3 was low normal and my reverse T3 was high, possibly from my body not absorbing in at the cellular level and it just staying in my blood stream.

My question is this, have you ever added synthetic T3 to T4 having no thyroid at all? I've never heard of this. Has anyone experienced this, were there any side effects?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I do not need t3, but many, many, many people do...and many, many, many people struggle to find a doctor willing to even test free t3, let alone add in Cytomel.

You sound like you have an excellent doctor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your doctor sounds totally clued in and it's very common for people with no thyroids to need synthetic T3 or a naturally dessicated thyroid med (like Armour, etc.) which has both T3 and T4.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I have no thyroid and take a combination of T3 and T4 - without the T3 I feel dreadful!

The side effects for me were totally positive - I feel more human with the additional T3. On T4 alone I was struggling though each day - which, after a couple of years, becomes wearing.

Some people do find it difficult to introduce the T3 and have to do so slowly. For me, it took a couple of weeks to notice adding 10mcg a day in one go. Everyone is different.

I guess the first question is "How do you feel?"


----------

